# Nouveau site impôts : déconexion impossible



## pampelune (5 Août 2005)

Voilà ça y est ça faisait longtemps que je n'avais pas eu de pb avec le mac et le site des impôts (consultation / déclaration).

En fait, ils ont fait un nouvel accès (mon espace), dans lequel j'ai demandé dans Safari comme ils le voulaient, un nouveau certificat : procédure parfaite, tout marche en 2mn.

Mais voilà une fois fouillé partout pour voir ce que l'on peut consulter sur cette nouvelle version, je me dis, déconnecte toi, c'est plus sûr.

Sauf que voilà, impossible !!!

A chaque nouvelle visite sur le site, je suis à nouveau connecté automatiquement. J'ai tout essayé sans succès.

Leur support me dit que Safari n'est plus compatible, qu'il faut utiliser Firefox !!! car Apple ne suis pas les règles de codage des navigateurs internet...

Y'a que moi ou quoi ?


----------



## pampelune (7 Août 2005)

Personne ? Tout les imposables sont en vacances ou quoi ? ;-)


----------



## buxtehude (7 Août 2005)

Ayant switché en mai, d'un PC à IMAC, le système des impôts ne me reconnais pas.
Il faut que je fasse une nouvelle demande.
Je te tiens au courant
(ce soir ou demain matin)
Bonne soirée


----------



## pampelune (7 Août 2005)

Ok, merci ;-)


----------



## buxtehude (7 Août 2005)

Bonsoir,
Je me suis réinscris sur le site des impôts.
Ils m'ont délivré un trousseau d'accès qui comporte 7 items.
Je m'attendais à leur fournir un mot de passe. Rein ne m'a été demandé.
Je suis allé sur déconnexion en quittant comme il me le demande le navigateur (SAFARI) dans on cas.
Reprise de la procédure de consultation du compte.
Je suis arrivé sans problème et sans fournir aucun mot de passe sur mon compte.
Je pense qu'effectivement çà mérite un éclaircissement.


----------



## pampelune (7 Août 2005)

C'est bien là le problème, on ne peut pas se déconnecter...du coup n'importe qui peut voir tes infos dans Safari :-((


----------



## WebOliver (7 Août 2005)

Avant de venir gueuler (-> smiley rouge) sur le fait que tu rencontres des problèmes avec ta déclaration d'impôts, puisque personne n'a répondu _immédiatement_ à ta question, tu aurais peut-être pu te poser la question de savoir si quelqu'un n'avait pas déjà eu des problèmes avec ladite déclaration d'impôts en ligne. Non? 



			
				pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Personne ? Tout les imposables sont en vacances ou quoi ? ;-)



Et nous ne sommes pas payé pour aider les gens ici, nous le faisons bénévolement et parce que nous y prenons du plaisir. Nous ne devons rien à personne.


----------



## Vladrow (8 Août 2005)

Bonjour,
J'ai le même problème. 
Quand tu lis le mode d'emploi de l'inscription, (dans la visite guidée), tu te rends compte que par défaut le certificat est importé sans mot de passe, et qu'il y a une option à choisir (définir le niveau de sécurité : haut). Ce qui explique notre problème car j'avais sauté cette étape (avec firefox).
Pour être franc, je n'ai pas encore essayé faute de temps, mais je compte sur toi pour nous tenir au courant  :love: . J'ai seulement résilié mon certificat, ce que la DGI m'a bien confirmé par mail.
Comme quoi, il faut lire les mode d'emploi .


----------



## Vladrow (8 Août 2005)

Bon ce soir j'ai réessayé avec firefox et a aucun moment je n'ai eu la psossibilité d'entrer un mot de passe. Petit bug ?


----------



## pampelune (10 Août 2005)

D'après le type du support des impôts, le problème justement vient de là, OSX ne gère pas les différents niveaux de sécurité des certificats et les mots de passe (enfin tes symptômes me rappellent son explication). :-(


----------



## Anonyme (10 Août 2005)

ben moi la declaration je la fais une fois par an , donc en fevrier/mars
et cette année etait bien la premiere fois, pas pour me declarer mais pour me mensualiser ..... je savais meme pas que on pouvait consulter   

sinon, une idée comme cela, tu as pensé a effacer le mot de passe du site du trousseau ?


----------



## pampelune (11 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Avant de venir gueuler (-> smiley rouge) sur le fait que tu rencontres des problèmes avec ta déclaration d'impôts, puisque personne n'a répondu _immédiatement_ à ta question, tu aurais peut-être pu te poser la question de savoir si quelqu'un n'avait pas déjà eu des problèmes avec ladite déclaration d'impôts en ligne. Non?
> 
> Et nous ne sommes pas payé pour aider les gens ici, nous le faisons bénévolement et parce que nous y prenons du plaisir. Nous ne devons rien à personne.



Je ne comprends pas bien ton agressivité...je ne t'ai rien demandé, si tu ne veux pas répondre, c'est simple, tu ne le fais pas.

Le problème que je soulève est lié à la nouvelle version du site des impôts, qui n'est pas mentionné dans le lien que tu donnes. . Par ailleurs ce n'est pas un pb lié à la déclaration, mais à la connexion ou plutôt déconnexion au site. Et oui j'ai lu le post en question qui date d'avant cette nouvelle version du site.

Ma relance était bien amicale comme le montre le ";-)", comme le sont toujours mes posts.

Vu les réponses, apparemment personne ne l'a mal pris. Et plusieurs se sont sentis intéressés car ont rencontré le même problème. Et ils ne sont pas plus payés que toi pour répondre, ni que moi comme je le fais depuis bien longtemps.

Et puis si on ne peut pas utiliser les smileys disponibles (le rouge pour mon cas), il ne faut pas les mettre. Car il voulait bien dire que je suis furax contre le site des impôts, donc je ne vois pas en quoi il n'est pas adapté.

Mais cela dit, peut être que le fait que tu dépasses les 20,000 messages sur le forum mérite des égards particuliers...

Petite réponse du bord de mer, mon lieu de vacances que je conseille pour rester zen...


----------



## pampelune (11 Août 2005)

robertav a dit:
			
		

> sinon, une idée comme cela, tu as pensé a effacer le mot de passe du site du trousseau ?



Oui j'ai essayé sans succès


----------



## r e m y (11 Août 2005)

Personnellement j'ai un problème similaire... du moins il me semble. 

Depuis que j'ai eu le malheur de rédiger une déclaration d'impôts (en 1985), je reçois un nouvel imprimé à remplir chaque année en février.

Il n'y a pas moyen de se désabonner de ce service des Impôts? :rose:   parce que ça finit par me coûter cher cet abonnement ...


----------



## pampelune (11 Août 2005)

Tu as vérifié dans le trousseau si tu pouvais supprimer celui des impôts ? Car ils risquent de rentrer chez toi s'ils le trouvent, fais gaffe !


----------



## WebOliver (11 Août 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Je ne comprends pas bien ton agressivité...je ne t'ai rien demandé, si tu ne veux pas répondre, c'est simple, tu ne le fais pas.
> 
> Le problème que je soulève est lié à la nouvelle version du site des impôts, qui n'est pas mentionné dans le lien que tu donnes. . Par ailleurs ce n'est pas un pb lié à la déclaration, mais à la connexion ou plutôt déconnexion au site. Et oui j'ai lu le post en question qui date d'avant cette nouvelle version du site.
> 
> ...



Tu omets un détail non négligeable: ici, sur le forum Internet, les modérateurs sont Amok et moi-même. Maintenant si tu n'apprécies guère de te faire reprendre, tu peux toujours, toi, aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte. Je peux te garantir que tu reviendras vite ici pour t'apercevoir que sur beaucoup d'autres forums, on ne prend guère du temps pour donner des explications comme je le fais ici, et qu'on y va pas par quatre chemins.

Puisque tu parles d'agressivité, même si ta relances était amicale dis-tu, ton message initial était lui d'entrée agressif puisque tu as utilisé ce smiley: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Personne n'interdit à quiconque d'utiliser tel ou tel smiley sur les forums, mais comme dans la vraie vie, il faut savoir jongler avec les bons outils, au bon moment, et avant de brandir le mégaphone et de monter à la tribune, on peut tenter d'expliquer les choses calmement. 

Personnellement, je préconise d'utiliser le smiley rouge uniquement sur les forums d'expression. Car s'il est normal d'être fâché à la suite d'une actu, d'une sortie de matériel, ou que sais-je, il est plus malvenu de venir hurler pour un problème technique rencontré _sur sa propre machine_. Mais évidemment chacun est libre de l'utiliser où il veut, à lui d'en assumer ensuite les conséquences.

Ce fil peut reprendre une activité normale. Bonne continuation de vacances à toi au bord de mer.


----------



## chandler_jf (11 Août 2005)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Tu omets un détail non négligeable: ici, sur le forum Internet, les modérateurs sont Amok et moi-même. Maintenant si tu n'apprécies guère de te faire reprendre, tu peux toujours, toi, aller voir ailleurs si l'herbe est plus verte. Je peux te garantir que tu reviendras vite ici pour t'apercevoir que sur beaucoup d'autres forums, on ne prend guère du temps pour donner des explications comme je le fais ici, et qu'on y va pas par quatre chemins.
> 
> Puisque tu parles d'agressivité, même si ta relances était amicale dis-tu, ton message initial était lui d'entrée agressif puisque tu as utilisé ce smiley:
> 
> ...



Salut à tous, 
j'ai eu le même problème sur le site des impots.
Je crois même que le nouveau certificat est marqué comme venant d'une autorité inconnue ....   
Je sais que j'ai pas beaucoup dormis mais la j'ai rien compris à la guerre des tranchées ....  :rose:


----------



## pampelune (12 Août 2005)

Je viens de faire la procédure sur l'Imac de ma mère avec Firefox, ça semble OK, sauf que si on veut accéder à la consultation par l'accueil de "mon espace", il ne reconnait pas le certificat. Mais à partir du lien direct que j'avais sauvegardé une fois connecté, là il demande bien le mot de passe (que Firefox m'a demandé lors de l'obtention du certificat) et permet l'accès à la consultation du dossier. Bref c'est pas bien au point leur histoire, surtout que là pour le coup les pré requis techniques (10.3 et firefox ont été respectés par môman).


----------



## JediMac (29 Août 2005)

J'ai suivi la procédure d'inscription en fournissant tout ce qu'il faut, le certificat arrive bien dans Trousseau d'accès, mais lorsque je veux m'inscrire, le site me renvoie sur cette erreur :
_Alerte de certificat : erreur d'authentification
Le certificat présente une erreur inconnue. Veuillez indiquer le code erreur à votre administrateur système._

J'ai refait plusieurs fois la manip avec résiliation du certificat, qui d'ailleurs restait dans Trousseau d'Accès et que j'effaçais donc manuellement , mais sans plus de succès.
Une idée du pourquoi ?


----------



## JediMac (29 Août 2005)

Oula ça déconne pas aux impôts. J'ai essayé avec IE, mais aucun "certif dispo dans ce navigateur". Donc je vais pour créer mon certif, mais poum "ce nom existe déjà". J'essaye donc de résilier le certif et là "attention ça fait 3 fois que vous aller résilier le certif si vous continuez, impossible d'en refaire un pour cette année" :hein:. Ayant mal lu l'avertissement, je poursuis, mais rien ne se passe. Du coup, je lis bien l'avertissement et j'abandonne, mais je ne suis plus certain de pouvoir y retourner.
C'est quand même pénible ces évolutions de sites qui aboutissent à des galères.


----------



## pampelune (29 Août 2005)

Pour info, le type de la hotline m'a dit qu'il suffisait de les appeler pour renouveller un certificat déjà demandé 3X (ils remettent à zéro le comptage ke crois).


----------



## papibob (19 Septembre 2005)

bonjour
et bien pour moi impossible d'avoir un certificat. aussi bien avec safari, i.explorer ou firefox 

avec safari j'ai rempli le formulaire et quand je valide la page ne change pas
par contre avec firefox je reçois une page erreur me disant que les données saisies sont incorrectes
j'ai bien vérifié toutes les champs correspondent aux données demandées.

ordinateur : imac g5, os 10.4.2 toutes mise à jour effectuées.


----------



## JediMac (19 Septembre 2005)

pampelune a dit:
			
		

> Pour info, le type de la hotline m'a dit qu'il suffisait de les appeler pour renouveller un certificat déjà demandé 3X (ils remettent à zéro le comptage ke crois).


En effet, j'ai fait la demande par mél, elle après 2 semaines, j'ai reçu un mél me confirmant la remise à zéro du compteur.

Je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai avec FF.


----------



## papibob (1 Octobre 2005)

alors suis je le seul a ne pas pouvoir accéder  sur le site pour renouveler le certificat (celui ci n'est plus valable depuis le 1° août) !


----------



## JediMac (1 Octobre 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas encore fait l'essai avec FF.


Ce coup-ci c'est fait et ça fonctionne.


			
				papibob a dit:
			
		

> alors suis je le seul a ne pas pouvoir accéder  sur le site pour renouveler le certificat (celui ci n'est plus valable depuis le 1° août) !


C'est étrange quand même :mouais: ! Tu as contacté les services techniques des impôts ? Tu es sûr de saisir les bons paramètres ?


----------



## vincmyl (1 Octobre 2005)

Avec Safari j'avais le meme problème, impossible de créer un certificat par contre avec FF ca a marché


----------



## r e m y (2 Octobre 2005)

papibob a dit:
			
		

> bonjour
> et bien pour moi impossible d'avoir un certificat. aussi bien avec safari, i.explorer ou firefox
> 
> avec safari j'ai rempli le formulaire et quand je valide la page ne change pas
> ...



dans Safari vérifies que tu n'as pas choisi de "bloquer les fenêtres surgissantes"

Sinon pour les infos à fournir, c'est le numéro de dossier fiscal et de teledéclarant écrit en bas de la déclaration de revenus 2004, mais pour le revenu de référence c'est celui de l'avis d'imposition sur les revenus 2003! (même si depuis on a reçu l'avis d'impostion sur les revenus 2004...)

Normalement ça fonctionne.


seul pb chez moi, c'est qu'on est plusieurs à utiliser le même Mac.... si tous les certificats sont dans le même trousseau d'accès, Safari utilise par défaut le premier certificat créé.... donc un seul "imposable" peut accéder à son dossier fiscal.

Seule solution trouvée: chacun se crée une session MacOs X et accède au site des impôts depuis SA session.

(et sinon je trouve assez positif de la part des impôts de se préoccuper des contribuables utilisant un Mac... en allant jusqu'à intégrer l'usage du trousseau d'accès de MacOs X)


----------



## vincmyl (2 Octobre 2005)

C'est vrai que j'avais pas pensé au blocage des Popups :mouais:


----------



## papibob (2 Octobre 2005)

autant pour moi, il me faut réapprendre à lire j'ai confondu "revenu fiscal" et "impôt sur le revenu" donc cela ne pouvait fonctionner !


maintenant mon certificat est renouvelé

 merci de vos réponses,


----------



## vincmyl (3 Octobre 2005)

Moi dans ma partie Mes paiements; il n'y a rien alors que la somme a bien été débité  :mouais: pas à jour encore leur truc


----------

